# Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560



## fischmonger (6. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit der Brandungsrute Gewichte bis 200g mit der Penn Slammer 560 werfen. Hält diese Rolle das auf Dauer aus, oder ist sie dafür unterdimensioniert?
Wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*

Geht - ist aber aufgrund der kleinen Spule und damit des geringen Schnureinzuges echt nervig :m


----------



## degl (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*



fischmonger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mit der Brandungsrute Gewichte bis 200g mit der Penn Slammer 560 werfen. Hält diese Rolle das auf Dauer aus, oder ist sie dafür unterdimensioniert?
> Wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.



Mit dem angepeilten Wurfgewicht hat die absolut keine Probs.....
Immerhin wird sie auch viel in Norge etc. benutzt auch im Tiefen.

Was die Einzugsmenge pro Kurbelumdrehung angeht, fehlen mir die Daten.........aber weniger als eine klassische Brandungsrolle wirds wohl sein.......und doch aber noch soviel, das das Einkurbeln nicht zum "Gedultspiel" wird.

gruß degl


----------



## jkc (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*

Hi, bei nur 76cm Einzug ist der Hinweis darauf schon berechtigt. Da aber ohnehin keine Rekordweiten damit erzielt werden, könnte man das auch in Kauf nehmen. Was anderes wäre es, wenn vom Boot abgelegt werden soll.
Wenn nicht eine Slammer, welche Rolle sollte dem Vorhaben dann stand halten?#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Windelwilli (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*

Habe auch zwei 560er Slammer an den Brandungsruten meiner Frau und die haben gerade eine Woche Brandung in Dänemark hinter sich.

Zur Wurfweite:

Sicher wirft man damit baubedingt nicht soweit wie mit richtigen Brandungsrollen. Bei mir ca. 20m weniger.
Aber wenn Weite nicht das ultimativ Fangentscheidende ist, absolut zu vernachlässigen.

Zur Einholgeschwindigkeit:

Ist mir in der Praxis absolut nicht negativ aufgefallen. Da man ja eh ein paar Meter weniger einholen muss und sich die Slammer super weich kurbelt, fallen die paar Umdrehungen mehr garnicht auf. Mir zumindest nicht....

Robustheit:

Genial! Kein Eiern der Spule, kein knacken oder verwinden.

Verwendbarkeit:

Die beiden Rollen kommen nächsten Sommer mit nach Norge für die schweren Pilkuten (30lbs). Sicher aber auch für die schwere Hechtangelei oder für Waller zu benutzen. Universeller geht's ja kaum.

Jetzt noch was gemeckere:

Leider gibt es keine Ersatzspule für die Slammer dazu.
Und in der Bucht kosten zwei Ersatzspulen soviel wie eine ganze neue Rolle. 

Trotzdem...für nicht mal 60 Öcken pro Rolle habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut. :m


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*



degl schrieb:


> [...]
> Was die Einzugsmenge pro Kurbelumdrehung angeht, fehlen mir die Daten.........aber weniger als eine klassische Brandungsrolle wirds wohl sein.......und doch aber noch soviel, das das Einkurbeln nicht zum "Gedultspiel" wird.
> 
> gruß degl


 
Nee, das meinte ich auch nicht. Aber besonders wenn man die Montage (möglicherweise noch mit Fisch[en]) über hängeträchtiges Gebiet einkurbelt ist Geschwindigkeit schon recht wichtig. Und da machen 30-40cm Unterschied *pro Umdrehung *echt was aus.
#h


----------



## degl (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nee, das meinte ich auch nicht. Aber besonders wenn man die Montage (möglicherweise noch mit Fisch[en]) über hängeträchtiges Gebiet einkurbelt ist Geschwindigkeit schon recht wichtig. Und da machen 30-40cm Unterschied *pro Umdrehung *echt was aus.
> #h



Also meine Brandungsrollen(Daiwa und Shimano) kureln in etwa 1m per Kurbelumdrehung ein............

Ich glaube, das die Slammer mit fast 80cm doch noch ausreichend ist.......dafür kann und sollte das Getriebe fast unzerstörbar sein

Allerdings, wenn ein Neukauf ansteht, sollte es dann doch lieber ne klassische Brandungsrolle sein...#6

gruß degl


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wurfgewichte Penn Slammer 560*

Wenn ich hoch fahre hab ich meist neben meinen Brandungsruten noch zwei schwere Grundruten mit 50er Okuma Longbows dabei - besonders für die Seebrücke. Ich hätte jetz mal geschätzt, dass der Schnureinzug in etwa der gleiche der Slammer ist. Wenn ich damit eine Platte ransurfen will muss ich schon eindeutig hektischer kurbeln |supergri


----------

